

Show HN: cisimple - CI for mobile (iOS and Android) - krohling
https://www.cisimple.com

======
sthulbourn
How does it handle developer certs from Apple? I'd rather not share mine with
a 3rd party or my code. One could easily just run jenkins/hudson/travis (with
plugins) locally and do it, which would probably be faster too since it would
have less contention.

~~~
krohling
Setting up a ci server is painful. cisimple makes that pain go away.

Also you can upload your certs/profiles to cisimple. If you're concerned about
security there's more information about how code and certs are handled on the
faq: <https://www.cisimple.com/faq>

------
vgrichina
Haha, finally I got competitor for mine <https://hosted-ci.com>

Probably I need to get it out of private beta faster :)

------
Khao
Bonus points : when I first read the title being that I'm a French speaker, I
read it as "si simple" since it's the same pronunciation, which means "so
simple"

~~~
krohling
That was si intententional

------
gte910h
For cloning big projects, the "deletes code every time" policy would really
hurt.

------
Dolinsky191
Congrats guys!

